# Home Depot vrs Harbor Freight 20% coupon



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

So I know I've seen this discussed in various places, but I haven't really seen a definitive answer anywhere. Why do some Home Depot's take the Harbor Freight 20% coupon and some don't? I've read online about many places taking it, but I just tried 2 different stores and they said they wouldn't take it. I even called customer service and talked to them; the answer I got from them was no because Harbor Freight sells different brands/equipment from HD. Has anyone had success convincing HD managers otherwise? If so, how?

I apologize if this has been answered in detail and I missed it. Rookie...


----------



## user27606 (Feb 6, 2012)

.....


----------



## MariahHolt (Jul 21, 2010)

Yes this baffles me also, it seems to be selected stores only. Maybe that individuals stores manager will allow his employees to honor them? 

If you're going to respond to this posting and say "Yea my HD honors those 20% coupons" please tell us which stores those are. (Maybe there is a pattern to this.)


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got off the phone again and got my 3rd different answer for why they wouldn't.

Sioux Falls, SD said no because there wasn't a local HF
Mankato, MN said no because the products the stores sell are different
Albert Lea, MN said no because it isn't on the list they've been given from corporate.

???:blink:


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

It was talked about also in this thread, and my understanding is that it is the managers discretion, and that some people that did have luck had a HF in close vicinity to the HD.

I plan on trying this when I want to purchase my next item, and see what happens, but this might not be for awhile now.

Hope this helps.

Fabian


----------



## chirpfarm (Jan 30, 2012)

Just got off the phone again. Called the "Ben Hill" number in the thread listed above. Finally got a straight answer. She said that all stores will honor manufacturer's coupons (Milwaukee, DeWalt, etc) for specific items, but that when it comes to store coupons like the HF coupon, it is strictly up to the store manager.

I asked every single manager why they wouldn't take it when other stores would, and none of them told me that it was up to the manager's discretion. I guess I'm out of luck because none of my stores are near a Harbor Freight.


----------



## Woodworker 51 (Oct 18, 2007)

When I bought my table saw at Home Depot I brought a HF 20% coupon with me & asked for the manager. He wouldn't allow me to use the HF coupon but he did give me a 10% discount (which saved me $50) so it's worth asking for the manager & maybe you'll at least get a 10% discount.:yes:
Dennis


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

hey chirpfarm, dont know if des moines is about the same distance from you has sioux falls, but if so try the manger of HD on se 14th street. i know he has let some use the HF cupon there on the R4512.


----------



## Cliff (Feb 5, 2012)

what 547 said. If there's a HF in the area it might incentivize the BORG manager to poach their coupons and vice a versa. 

Take advantage of the other guy's paying to advertise and generate your own sales.


----------

